# New Lathe Choices - Help please



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

So here's the story... 

I've been learning to turn on fairly small bench mounted lathe, however it rattles a bit in the headstock bearing and is fairly limited. It's fairly good for pens and short spindles but that's about it. Even though I've only been turning a month or so I think I've quickly outgrown it. I'm wanting to start turning bowls and hollow forms and hopefully bigger than those you can just about fit on your thumb as with this current lathe.

So I'm looking to take a step up, but want to buy something now that I will be happy with for at least a few years. I have already invested in a chuck (Nova G3) and things like a pen mandrel, etc. and these are all MT1 and 3/4 16tpi, so ideally the new lathe will incorporate these. I'm in the UK so bear that in mind.

I know some of you will say "join a club and take advice from them", but I'm not really a club type guy... and my 'tutor' is not really au-fait with the modern lathe selections.

I'm wondering if some of you seasoned turners would be kind enough possibly look at the specs of the current lathes on my shortlist and comment on which they think I would be best going for and why. 

I'm very interested in getting into bowls (no joke intended!) ,so I think a swing-out head and a large bowl capability will probably be very important, hollow forms are also an interest but I still want to do pens and some smaller spindle work too. The bigger the motor the better the 'grunt' for larger work right?

Some of the lathes that are not the most expensive still seem pretty good (the Axminster for example) My budget is pretty much limited to the priciest on on my list, but it does not mean I have to spend that...

Charnwood W813

SIP 01938

Axminster AWVSL1000

Draper 63938

All comments appreciated... Am I missing something?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi,

Of the 4 you posted, 2 are "rotating head" and 2 are "sliding & rotating head".

My experience is with a "rotating head" type, closest in appearance to the SIP and Charwood models -- which look like clones. Identical power motors, identical speed ranges, etc. Out of these two, and all other things being equal (see my note for the definition of "other things") I'd go for the Charwood over the SIP because it has (1) a better looking clamp handle on the tool-rest banjo and (2) the outboard wheel to let you turn the head manually.

The speed read-out is irrelevant. I never want to know "how fast is this turning?" -- it's "too fast" or "too slow" or "it'll do" :laughing:

"Other things equal" ... customer support and quality of finish are quite important. If the head and tailstock don't align perfectly when the head is released, rotated, and re-locked -- well, that's a problem that you'll have to fiddle with forever (unless you don't ever rotate the head!)

The Axminster and Draper units have headstocks that both rotate and slide -- which could be very useful (keeps the end of your gouge from bumping into the ways while hollowing deep in a bowl, lets you work at the end without leaning over, etc), but also could be the downfall of the unit if it means the alignment accuracy is more difficult to control. 

Other than that, they also appear to be clones, and the headstocks appears to be a sliding version of the one on the other two lathes.

One more thought ... MT 1 and 3/4 x 16tpi ... a bit undersized (IMO) if you plan to do big bowls. Since you have a Nova G3 chuck, all you'd have to get is the larger insert if you choose to step up to MT 2.

Hope this helps ...


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the great advice - yes they do look very similar. At the moment I'm leaning mostly towards the Charnwood for the same reason you mention. Though the last two look like clones too I can't work out why the Axminster is so much cheaper than the Draper... they seem identical.

Is an MT2 better than MT1 because the spindle is thicker then? Presumably that would mean it can support more weight?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

duncsuss said:


> Hi,
> 
> Of the 4 you posted, 2 are "rotating head" and 2 are "sliding & rotating head".
> 
> ...


I agree but would also mention 3/4 hp (550W) is a bit low in my opinion. The 3rd choice the Axminster actually has a (750W) around a 1 hp motor.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Personally I'd look at the Jet line or if you have powermatic available in your area. Excellent features, great support and reasonable price. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks a lot for all the advice guys... Right, you've convinced me, I think the 550w units are out and I'm now looking for a 750w (1HP) at least with an MT2 1" headstock (probably). 

Following Bills advice, I took a look at Jet (they don't do powermatic in the UK), and they look great, *BUT* they're a lot more expensive. For a 'similar looking' spec to the Axminster (this one Jet JWL-1442); in fact they cost around 4 times as much! 

I realise for a professional woodworker doing it day-in-and-day-out, then something like a Jet like that one, is probably a bottom line machine and of course it's built to a much higher specification than the Axminster I've shown. In reality I'm sure this means means the Jet has better quality parts like belts, bearings, motor, switches and of course the cast iron legs etc.

The Axminster is more of a hobby lathe with lower spec parts but look at the price! It will get me much further than what I'm using now... However, when I get my skills up to scratch I can see me using it every day for a couple of hours, I want to make stuff to sell at craft fairs etc. and my pens are going fairly well. So I'm a bit torn still... I know any of them will cope with pens, but I'm more ambitious than that and want to get into some bigger stuff.

Here's the craik... Buying the Jet would blow my budget, but buying the Axminster will let me get other tools I want (or need?), like a hollowing tool such as the Robert Sorby Sovereign or the Hamlet Big Brother 2, some larger calipers, a better/larger/more-capable chuck and some kind of sanding disk system for bowls, as well as some more blanks (it's hard to turn fresh air! ). So I think for now it will probably be the Axminster, unless any of you wanna throw me more or better suggestions?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

By the way you can buy very inexpensively #1 to #2 morse tapers. There are a lot more lathes available with #2 morse tapers.


----------



## davidpensfan87 (Apr 16, 2012)

john lucas said:


> By the way you can buy very inexpensively #1 to #2 morse tapers. There are a lot more lathes available with #2 morse tapers.


And to go along with what John said, you will eventually bend your pen mandrel, at which you will need to buy a new one. I think that you are sacrificing on some important feature and passing up some very high quality and well built lathes at an affordable price for a 14 dollar mandrel.


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

davidpensfan87 said:


> you will eventually bend your pen mandrel, at which you will need to buy a new one. I think that you are sacrificing on some important feature and passing up some very high quality and well built lathes at an affordable price for a 14 dollar mandrel.


No guys - You're misunderstanding what I said. I have said I can easily replace the mandrel (and 3/4" chuck) and I've accepted already that I will need MT2 and 1" 8tpi on the new lathe. Sorry if I didn't make it clear. :yes: That is why I'm looking at the Axminster which is 1" & 2MT. If my budget will stretch far enough it may even be the Jet 1442 and I may have to save up for the hollowing tool etc.


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

Well, I've really been through the mill on this one... I've spoken to a lot of people and taken a lot of advice, here and elsewhere and considered it all very carefully. After taking the advice on this forum I really got into Jet, and I still do like those... BUT I decided variable speed was pretty important to me, and the right sized Jet model with that was out of my budget. I know I could look for a second-hand one, but I reckon after discussing it elsewhere, that they really don't come up too often second hand here in the UK; and I really want dealer/manufacturers g/tees etc. I discounted the Draper and Sip models as they're re-badged generic models made in the far east and like a few others the tolerances and precision are very very variable... you may just get a good one, but probably not. The Charnwood 'seemed' OK, but again it's actually a re-badged generic made (guess where?). Which led me to look at Record and after a lot of research, I decided I will be going for a CL4-CAM based set up. 

Before anyone says, I KNOW it's 3/4 8tpi spindle, but look at how many pros in the UK use these... and some of them are using this model every day for the last eight years. It's VERY reliable (apparently) has a wide range of easily sourceable accessories, uses a 3-phase motor and inverter, has a 12" swing over the bed, and will handle up to 30" with the setup I'm getting. The guarantee and support is apparently brilliant (that of course remains to be seen). Reckon it will do all I want right now and for a few years yet. I'm getting the G2 chuck to go with it as well.

I would like to thank everyone who commented here as directly or indirectly you have helped me to make this choice.

All the best,

Chrome

PS: I'll do a write up in a few months to let you know what I think then.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Chrome said:


> ... I decided I will be going for a CL4-CAM based set up
> ...
> PS: I'll do a write up in a few months to let you know what I think then.


Congratulations on making up your mind -- that's the vital first step!

The motto around here is, "without pix, it didn't happen" -- so don't wait, post pix of the lathe setup, of the first thing you turn with it, etc. etc. etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

duncsuss said:


> The motto around here is, "without pix, it didn't happen" -- so don't wait, post pix of the lathe setup, of the first thing you turn with it, etc. etc. etc. :thumbsup:


Roger that... and thanks, :thumbsup::icon_smile:

Chrome


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

duncsuss said:


> Congratulations on making up your mind -- that's the vital first step!
> 
> The motto around here is, "without pix, it didn't happen" -- so don't wait, post pix of the lathe setup, of the first thing you turn with it, etc. etc. etc. :thumbsup:


Right, but I changed my mind and went with JET after all, over the moon with it!!... Arrived yesterday... also the first two bowls...


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

"Arrived yesterday ... first two bowls" ... I like that, no waiting around admiring the fancy paintwork :laughing:

I also like seeing 20+ blanks off to the side -- looks like you've got plenty of turning planned. Enjoy!


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes duncsuss thanks, I've been stock piling blanks whilst I was waiting for my lathe to arrive. Lots of green branch wood too. You can just see some of that to the far right of the first photo, next to more blanks!


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome to the addiction!:surrender:

Get your wife a hobby.

NOW.:chef:

p


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I've got 2 Jet 1442's & a Powermatic 4224. I turned almost daily on my 1442 for over 5 years w/o any trouble what so ever. I liked it so much I got a second one and put it at my work. I got the PM4224 so I could turn huge diameters and found it to be so much more than just a bigger lathe. PM & JET's people have also be an absolute pleasure to talk to. I can only say good things about everyone from the local rep to everyone in their main location. IMHO you've made an excellent choice that will serve you well for years to come.

BTW, what kind of light is that?


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Bill,
The lamp is an Axminster Clearview Worklight. Sorry I don't know if they're sold in other countries apart from here in England.


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

ConnieBushey said:


> bumb ubm!


Huh? I don't understand that. :blink: Oh, I see now that they have been banned.


----------

